# General beekeeping > Scaling up and marketing >  Soft set _from_ liquid honey

## fatshark

I'm perfectly happy making soft set from solid honey with a suitable seed. However, I'm running out of solid and have been asked for more soft set. Any reason not to make it from some liquid honey 'primed' with a suitable seed (which I have saved from previous batches)? I don't really fancy preparing a bucket or two and only then discover it doesn't work that way round. The liquid honey is from earlier this season (late May?) but has yet to show any signs of setting since extraction. I'm also interested in how the flavour will be ... the soft set is usually OSR-rich and a bit bland, whereas the liquid stuff is a much better flavour.

----------


## masterbk

If the liquid honey is still not showing any sign of crystallising it might well have a fructose content higher than its glucose content in which case it might not respond too well to seeding and the seed, even though well mixed in, may eventually just sink to the bottom of the bucket. Also what is the storage temperature as crystallisation occurs best at 15 C .

----------


## fatshark

That's what I feared. No idea what the nectar was. Storage is not far off 15C (not temperature controlled, but a cool room on a stone floor), if it was going to go it should have done by now.

----------

